# Big cities(pop>1 million) at a high altitude(>1500m)



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

IchO said:


> carry_a_torch, we could accept you math theories, if the chines government was democratic.


What was that about?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Quito, Ecuador.
2800m high.
1.4 million.









(One of the most beautiful cities in Latin America btw.)

In Brazil the highest metropolis is the capital Brasilia 1100m above the sea level (I couldn't imagine Brasilia was so high!).


----------



## clive330 (Nov 10, 2003)

Johannesburg Metro 7m, altitude 1753m

This altitude has always been used in Rugby Union. Virtually all other Rugby nation cities are at low altitude and touring teams invariably slow down toward the end of the game.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mexico City is at a high altitude and there are more people in Mexico City than any other city on earth.

What's interesting is the headquarters of the Mexican Navy is in Mexico City several miles away from the coast


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow! I didnt know there are so many mjor cities that are located above 1500 metres! Its so intresrting to know these facts. Looks like these cities will be spared once global warming has done its job.lol :rofl:


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

edited! :|


----------

